
San Francisco Responds to Covid-19 with an Experiment in Lawlessness - lordmax
https://www.city-journal.org/san-francisco-experiment-in-lawlessness
======
argentumReal
This article raises several gold points. I did get the feeling from the
authors language that they are really pushing the point that the progressive
plan isnt working. Which addmitedly its not. What the article lacks however is
any solution. You can rag on all you want about the problem, but what this
article is implying is that the steps taken in San fran are terrible, but what
alternative is there. Does the author imagine that a higher police presence,
the breakup of homeless/tent communities and a higher incarceration rate will
slow the spread of the virus? Perhaps, although imo they have a better chance
of slowing covid-19 in tent cities than in prison or jail. Its fair to
critisize the actions of the government, but at least say what they could do
better instead of just pointing a finger and laughing at what hypocrites
progressives are.

~~~
tonywastaken
How about doing anything but releasing violent criminals?

